# Stress Test S&I



## cdeak01 (Jun 4, 2010)

In a nonfacility setting can one physician charge for a stress test supervision and another physician in the same practice for the interpretation?  Or is everything included in 93015 regardless of what physician read the report?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 4, 2010)

If you mean in the office setting, then the supervising physician codes 93016 and 93017 and the interping physician providing the report codes 93018

93015  complete
93016  supervision, only
93017  technical, tracing
93018  interp and report


----------



## cdeak01 (Jun 4, 2010)

but since this service is global since they own the equipment isn't everything included in one code as opposed to doing in a hospital where it can be separated out?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a typo in my previous post and have corrected

Yes, the 93016, 93017 and 93018 are all components of the 93015 so you can't code either of those 3 with the 93015

But you code under the physician that performed that service. Each physician wants his workload and reimbursement for the work he performed. But you still have to capture all 3 components of the 93015

*Office*
One Physician
93015

Split between 2 Docs
Doc A
93016  supervision, only
93017  tracing

Doc B
93018  interp and report, only

*Hospital*
One Physician
93016 and 93018

Split between 2 Docs
Doc A
93016  supervision, only

Doc B
93018  interp and report, only


----------



## cdeak01 (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you!!


----------

